# New car ordered



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Crumbs, that was expensive! Deposit paid and build ordered on the new muzzer mobile. A black 308 GTi 270 bhp. Listened to everyone about the driving position but found it to be ok with a bit of adjustment, and even though i only drove a 250 bhp version, i can tell i will seriously enjoy this car.

Just got to wait 16 weeks for her to arrive


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice - 16 weeks will seem like a very long time!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Juke_Fan said:


> Nice - 16 weeks will seem like a very long time!


It already does, hurry up August


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done muzzer! Seen a few 308's on the roads recently and the shape has grown on me. Should be fun, it's one of the best reviewed sporty hatch that Peugeot have had for a long time.:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Well done muzzer! Seen a few 308's on the roads recently and the shape has grown on me. Should be fun, it's one of the best reviewed sporty hatch that Peugeot have had for a long time.:thumb:


It's an interesting drive because even though i wasn't pushing it, it wants to go. Especially if you engage sport mode(makes the dials glow red, pipes in a synthasized version of the exhaust note and gives a better throttle response) and it rides very well, not harsh or noticeably stiff. Only crash was when i hit a pothole and it was a bit worse than my current old man skoda but considering it's a GTi i wasn't surprised it was worse. Handles like it's on rails and the 270 version has a Torsen LSD too so will be even better. Oh and it does a cool trick with the electronic handbrake, in that you don't need to disengage it, just set of and the car releases it itself. If you pull up and turn the car off it automatically applies the parking brake. Comfy to sit in and good visibility all round, so should be fun :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Sound like you're looking forward to it. Going to make 16 weeks feel like 16 months in that case....


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds like a bundle of fun


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

turbosnoop said:


> Sounds like a bundle of fun


It is, i was open minded about it as the wife can get a bit car sick sometimes so it had to be okay for her to travel in it too and she was fine, enjoyed it even. For a 1.6 this thing really does pull strongly and the ride as i mentioned before, is soft for such a stiffly sprung car.

All i have to do now is plan on how to keep my licence clean


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice one mate


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Pictures will follow when she arrives


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice purchase!

Was looking forward to seeing these out and about but I guess you'll supply the eye candy on here..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ActionTracked said:


> Nice purchase!
> 
> Was looking forward to seeing these out and about but I guess you'll supply the eye candy on here..


I've only ever seen two, the one i test drove and a white one at a different dealers otherwise i haven't seen any GTi's on the road. 208 yes but not a 308 GTi, so it has rarity value but that isn't always such a good thing :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You will love it. Not too dissimilar to my RCZ R which is a pure joy.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

muzzer said:


> Pictures will follow when she arrives


What colour you go for


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Good choice! I absolutely love my 208 GTi so I'm sure the 308 GTi will be great! What colour did you go for?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Makes a welcome change from a (yawn) Golf R or S3....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic Muzzer. What a machine you've ordered. They're brilliant. Now, start counting the days chum. 
Apparently there's a countdown app (non vorderman version) that shows you the number of days, hours, minutes and seconds until your chosen date and time. 
Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nice one Muzz :thumb:

Looking foreword to the pics


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice!! I love my new shape 308. I've got the 1.2 3 cylinder turbo which is quite an engine in itself considering but I'd love a GTI, I'll keep working on the Mrs..


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Ross said:


> Makes a welcome change from a (yawn) Golf R or S3....


Couldn't help but laugh at this comment sorry


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

She is in Nera Black which when the sun is shining looks stunning. Not too bad when it's cloudy but the sun really makes the flake sparkle. Ross has a point, as i said earlier, i have yet to see any actually on the road so it does have rarity value about it.

Cheers Cookie but the dealer is keeping me up to date, had 2 texts and 2 emails from them since i ordered the car yesterday


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

muzzer said:


> She is in Nera Black which when the sun is shining looks stunning. Not too bad when it's cloudy but the sun really makes the flake sparkle. Ross has a point, as i said earlier, i have yet to see any actually on the road so it does have rarity value about it.
> 
> Cheers Cookie but the dealer is keeping me up to date, had 2 texts and 2 emails from them since i ordered the car yesterday


Muzzer, mine is in Nera black too and the paint does look stunning you're right - I have noticed red, gold and purple flakes in it. The only downside is that it is quite soft but I think that tends to be the issue with most black cars. Either way you'll love it!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ed87 said:


> Muzzer, mine is in Nera black too and the paint does look stunning you're right - I have noticed red, gold and purple flakes in it. The only downside is that it is quite soft but I think that tends to be the issue with most black cars. Either way you'll love it!


Having it ceramic coated so should hopefully take care of that aspect of things. Oh i will, could only test drive the 250 version but have ordered the 270 version so the little extras will make it very worthwhile


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase. I think they're the nicest looking cars in the segment and having sat in one, I think the quality has come on leaps and bounds in recent years. 

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Excellent choice. They're excellent little cars, SWMBO is on her second 208, bought the new one last year when the facelift came out, she wouldn't even look at anything else!!

I'm trying to get her into a 308 GTI but she doesn't want a bigger car at the minute. :wall:

Looking forward to the pics. :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very good looking car, should be plenty quick enough on the road. Peugeot and TBF the other French hot hatch builders can always produce an excellent chassis when needed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Interesting choice. I don't think I've seen one on the road yet. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

muzzer said:


> She is in Nera Black which when the sun is shining looks stunning. Not too bad when it's cloudy but the sun really makes the flake sparkle. Ross has a point, as i said earlier, i have yet to see any actually on the road so it does have rarity value about it.
> 
> Cheers Cookie but the dealer is keeping me up to date, had 2 texts and 2 emails from them since i ordered the car yesterday


I was meaning that all the people are buying German cars by default because everybody gets an Auid or VW. The 308 GTI looks good and is diffrent :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Interesting choice. I don't think I've seen one on the road yet.
> 
> Enjoy.


Not sure why to be honest, it rides well, goes well if you let it and considering the performance on offer is an awful lot of car for the money.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

It hasn't been out long has it? I always find it takes a few months fid a new model to appear on the roads, this probably more so because it's not German. 

At least you'll have some exclusivity, unlike those common as muck Golf R's...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen about 6 or 7 Golf R's up here in Shetland,people can't use theiri magination and get something else.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ross said:


> I have seen about 6 or 7 Golf R's up here in Shetland,people can't use theiri magination and get something else.


Could be because they are one of the best cars you can buy for the money - particularly so if you look at leasing / contract hire costs

Golf R 6+23, 10k per annum - £289

308 GTi 270, 6+23, 10k per annum - £469

There is no way I would ever consider spending £180 per month more for a 308 than a Golf R - not suggesting the 308 GTI is not a good car, press reviews show it is a damn good car but is it Golf R +£180 good?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Golf R estate DSG, less than 200 a month with a 2K deposit.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Golf R estate DSG, less than 200 a month with a 2K deposit.


Soon ramps up if you want a reasonable mileage but still a great deal

Back on topic I really like the 308 - Peugeot are producing some good cars again and I would consider one next to any other brand - don't think I would have said that 3-4 years ago (RCZ apart)


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And if you buy the car outright, then the tables are turned again. For example, peugeot do offer you extras but i didn't want any so it came in at a given price. Now to get a golf r to the exact same spec would cost me a good 6k extra.
Besides, as has been mentioned before, it has exclusivity value for me


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the Golf R but I'd rather have the 308 just because around this way, an R would get stolen within a couple of weeks :lol:

Slight exaggeration maybe, but I don't like to draw attention to myself anyway which the R does in a big way.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well done Muzzer, you will enjoy the car, and it is with out doubt one of Peugeot's best efforts in quite a while.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

muzzer said:


> And if you buy the car outright, then the tables are turned again. For example, peugeot do offer you extras but i didn't want any so it came in at a given price. Now to get a golf r to the exact same spec would cost me a good 6k extra.
> Besides, as has been mentioned before, it has exclusivity value for me


Places like Coast2coast will take £5500+ off a Golf R. I'm seeing about £3500 off the Pug.

I didn't realise that the Pug was £28,200 list price.

What's the projected depreciation for the Peugeot? You might save £6000 on the original purchase price, but I'd be a bit more concerned how much money it may lose compared to the other hot hatches.

Even when buying outright I doubt the tables will turn. Leases you are paying for the depreciation, buying outright you also will have to stomach the depreciation.

I don't think from a financial point of view that the Peugeot will work out the cheapest ownership.

That aside if it's the car you want, that's not always the biggest concern.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just been having a look at some lease deals - 2.0 derv GT Line for £167.00 per month. I know it's no GTi but that's still a lot of car for the money.

I've got itchy feet, terrible for changing cars (I've changed 8 times in 7 years!).


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Places like Coast2coast will take £5500+ off a Golf R. I'm seeing about £3500 off the Pug.
> 
> I didn't realise that the Pug was £28,200 list price.
> 
> ...


I've seen several second hand ones for sale with up to 8,000 miles on them for between 25 and 26,500 so not too bad, however it is french so will inevitably plummet like a stone. But then i plan on keeping this for at least ten years so depreciation is not a concern.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

millns84 said:


> Just been having a look at some lease deals - 2.0 derv GT Line for £167.00 per month. I know it's no GTi but that's still a lot of car for the money.
> 
> I've got itchy feet, terrible for changing cars (I've changed 8 times in 7 years!).


Thats why I have gone for a 2 year deal on the car I have ordered - I know I will be ready for something new by then - I have had 15 cars in the last 8 years


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds great - counting the weeks down now that's the hard bit


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Sounds great - counting the weeks down now that's the hard bit


Yes indeed it is, then i have to run it in :lol:

Oh, almost forgot another fringe benefit. I am reliably informed it is a timing chain and not a belt, great success!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice one muz.....and now to test your patience :devil:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just watch out for the carbon build up on these engines - still a problem on all these 1.6 litre units - can be remedied by walnut blasting


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Just watch out for the carbon build up on these engines - still a problem on all these 1.6 litre units - can be remedied by walnut blasting


Is that down to driving style or is it a fuel deposit thing?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

andy665 said:


> Just watch out for the carbon build up on these engines - still a problem on all these 1.6 litre units - can be remedied by walnut blasting


Not any more I had spoken at depth with my contatcts at Peugeot UK before I put the order in on my 208 GTI prestige and trust me there are no issues with the THP Engines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> Not any more I had spoken at depth with my contatcts at Peugeot UK before I put the order in on my 208 GTI prestige and trust me there are no issues with the THP Engines.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wifes DS3 with the same engine has suffered at 3 years of age and 20k miles - I managed to get it done under warranty, performance, smoothness and economy all took a real dive before it was walnut blasted


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I had to ask what the timing belt interval was, they came back with it's a chain. So i'll keep it mind thanks Andy and i'll keep my eye on the performance.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

What coating you going to get on it muzzer?:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> What coating you going to get on it muzzer?:thumb:


A ceramic one of some sort, currently negotiating with a mate who has a double garage so i can apply some Exo but that is still a possible.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

muzzer said:


> A ceramic one of some sort, currently negotiating with a mate who has a double garage so i can apply some Exo but that is still a possible.


Go TAC systems cheaper and seriously nice finish. Will still need 12-24h to cure in the dry though unless you can force cure it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

An update, there was an order cancelled that is in the exact spec i ordered and the exact colour i wanted, so the car will be arriving at the dealers on the 21st of this month


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

And so, it all falls into place....
Avoiding that wait must be a very pleasing thing!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes it is, just need to learn to keep my right foot under control as these things are quite responsive by all accounts. Seen a couple of road tests on youtube where the acceleration has been described as violent!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Got a feeling you'll manage.....hope I can show the same restraint in the A45!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Got a feeling you'll manage.....hope I can show the same restraint in the A45!


I suspect we will both be explaining ourselves to the law :lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

muzzer said:


> I suspect we will both be explaining ourselves to the law :lol:


If I can't explain it, lets hope the soap doesn't slip through my fingers and onto the floor.......:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Been to see it today, came into the dealers today. Pick it up saturday morning.....eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Awsome choice, Sat in one in few weeks ago
Seemed well made inside, very good looking car, love the steering wheel
And those brakes, all hot hatchs should come with stoppers like that


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

muzzer said:


> Been to see it today, came into the dealers today. Pick it up saturday morning.....eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


Collected mine from Tim at Envy Car Care today. What a machine, and what a finish Tim got on it. Will sleep well tonight!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow that's early isn't it? Enjoy...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look forward to seeing the pictures Muzzer, I bet you are dead excited :car:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Look forward to seeing the pictures Muzzer, I bet you are dead excited :car:


Nah not really...............:driver:.....:argie:....:lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

muzzer said:


> An update, there was an order cancelled that is in the exact spec i ordered and the exact colour i wanted, so the car will be arriving at the dealers on the 21st of this month


Exciting stuff








When I ordered the Polo I was told 16-20 weeks but got it in 8 was so happy.

Enjoy


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

So today is the day  Good luck buddy and enjoy! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen. :driver:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

wooooop woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop come on come on come on come on

pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hold your horses everyone, pics will be forthcoming when i get home after work. 9.30am saturday can not come quick enough now:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So this is her head on just after she came off the transporter









And this is her from a side angle









More pics to follow


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking good 

I'd be tempted to paint the chrome Peugeot badge black.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

For now, she stays as she is. However, the thought of removing the speed limiter is very very appealing :lol:


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Beautiful mate and from a fellow Nera black 308 owner, good colour choice


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Sicskate said:


> Looking good
> 
> I'd be tempted to paint the chrome Peugeot badge black.


I'd be tempted to do something with the Peugeot lettering above it in red.
That's a bit Knightrider-ish, apart from that its lovely.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking good there muzz. It really is the best looking car since they lost their way with the repmobile 406 and the fairly bland 206. If I was looking for a sporty ride at a good price this would have been on my list....
More pics muzz!:thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very very nice, might have to have a look at one for SWMBO...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The 308 if deffo a return to form for the Proud lion badge.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

^^^ Agree with Robertdon777 :thumb:

That is a lovely, lovely Pug Muzzer - I wouldn't change a thing :argie::thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking good, where are the rest of the pics, you must have forgotten to upload them all.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

When i get the car, i'll get some more pics. Only got two the other day so you'll have to be patient


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Enjoy your collection, very nice looking car


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Took a couple of new pics but will upload them tomorrow


----------



## will123will (Apr 13, 2016)

Looked at one of these before getting my focus! Very nice cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very impressive muzzer, that's one fine looking Pug, look forward to seeing more close up pics. :car:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Come on, where are those pics?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks a bundle of fun.

Personally, there wouldn't be anything I'd even THINK about changing - leave it all OEM, imo :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I plan on doing just that Krim.


Pics will have to wait as i am clearing our flat ready for carpets being laid tomorrow


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Great car, I get my GT Line on Tuesday.

Seen the GTI in the showroom and looked amazing.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

GAZLOZ said:


> Great car, I get my GT Line on Tuesday.
> 
> Seen the GTI in the showroom and looked amazing.


It is, it has so many little things hidden away in the touchscreen. Oh and the driving position is fine, i dropped the steering wheel a bit and i can see all of the dials just fine


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

muzzer said:


> It is, it has so many little things hidden away in the touchscreen. Oh and the driving position is fine, i dropped the steering wheel a bit and i can see all of the dials just fine


The dealer should have gone through setting up the seating and steering wheel position on the hand over 

Always makes me laugh and the idiots that complain about the steering wheel blocking the dials.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> The dealer should have gone through setting up the seating and steering wheel position on the hand over
> 
> Always makes me laugh and the idiots that complain about the steering wheel blocking the dials.


He did but i had a play and got it perfect whereas when he went through it, it was almost there.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The back end including the large tailpipes









And a snazzy wide angle pic from my new LG G5 phone


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

More pics to follow once i get the opportunity to take some


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ooh that looks lovely Muzzer. 

Health to wear buddy lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

She is great although i am having a few teething problems with her but nothing that will detract from the overall enjoyment.

1: I can only connect one bluetooth device even though i am told you can connect two. No big deal

2: occasionally when you turn hard either way there is a loud droning noise, which i think is coming from wind getting under a bit of loose trim. Going into the dealers friday to have a look.

3: petrol is bleep expensive and she likes to drink a lot of it. To be fair i am getting 38 to the gallon so not bad at all.

4: chuffin weather - she is filthy and i can't locate my hosepipe extension - had new carpets fitted and it's caused chaos :lol:





Overall i love the car and will have hours of fun with her, the above niggles are simple things to fix (i hope)


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks lovely, glad you're enjoying it.:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice dude, impressed with the choice of new phone too


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

fozzy said:


> Very nice dude, impressed with the choice of new phone too


As you can tell, i like to do my own thing and not follow the masses


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovley car.. I am driving the other halfs 308gt at the moment it's the 180bhp derv full leather heated massage seats in pearl white.. It's pure bliss.. My cc is a bit ill just now haha don't want to give it back to him!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

muzzer said:


> 3: petrol is bleep expensive and she likes to drink a lot of it. To be fair i am getting 38 to the gallon so not bad at all.


From my perspective it looks like the bargain of the century Muzzer  She's a beautiful car and is giving you heaps of fun to drive. I'll swap you for a weekend and you can have fun driving my S4 and get 19mpg 

You just enjoy her buddy!

and take more photos :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

muzzer said:


> She is great although i am having a few teething problems with her but nothing that will detract from the overall enjoyment.
> 
> 1: I can only connect one bluetooth device even though i am told you can connect two. No big deal you can have multi profiles but only connect one at a time If you plug in you phone to the USB slot it will fire up in Airplay (thats the apple version not sure what the droid version is called) but again you can only have one phone connected at a time
> 
> ...


Answers above....


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

These look really nice but the list price would put me off. What did you pay for it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

rf860 said:


> These look really nice but the list price would put me off. What did you pay for it, if you don't mind me asking?


Give or take a few quid, lets say £30k. Its an awful lot of car for that money, an equivalent S3 or Golf gti/ R will be closer to £36k and the ride is sublime for something with low profile tyres and sports suspension has any right to be.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

TBH they are dear...but when you put it up against a VAG car I would choose the 308 all day long, its a bit different, its not a VAG car and it looks better than the Golf and A3.

Plus the main factor is you wont become a Audi/VW driving Wnker


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

How are you moaning about 38mpg? That's double what I'm getting and I've only got just over 100bhp more than you 

They're lovely looking cars, and as others have said it's not a VAG! I'd have one in a heartbeat if I was looking for a hot hatch.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

millns84 said:


> How are you moaning about 38mpg? That's double what I'm getting and I've only got just over 100bhp more than you
> 
> They're lovely looking cars, and as others have said it's not a VAG! I'd have one in a heartbeat if I was looking for a hot hatch.


Not moaning as such but after getting 50 or so to the gallon its a bit of a shock to the system. Mind you, i did know this was the case when i bought it and i wouldn't change anything about the car, i love my little pug:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

muzzer said:


> petrol is bleep expensive and she likes to drink a lot of it. To be fair i am getting 38 to the gallon so not bad at all.


I must be old school - my breakpoint is 30mpg - if I can hit that then I'm very happy, between 25-30 is ok, sub 25 and I start looking at how I can drive more economically

I'm very rarely happy when in the Jag but the noise compensates


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Beautiful looking car. How's the electric handbrake going? Got it on my Insignia and took some getting used to but love it now. Automatically disengaging upon driving is hreat especially on hill starts.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

muzzer said:


> Not moaning as such but after getting 50 or so to the gallon its a bit of a shock to the system. Mind you, i did know this was the case when i bought it and i wouldn't change anything about the car, i love my little pug:thumb:


I think 38mpg is amazing for 270bhp (that's right isn't it?) and I bet you'd be well into the 40's on a run.



andy665 said:


> I must be old school - my breakpoint is 30mpg - if I can hit that then I'm very happy, between 25-30 is ok, sub 25 and I start looking at how I can drive more economically
> 
> I'm very rarely happy when in the Jag but the noise compensates


I'm getting 20 out of mine at the moment, 34 on a run to Lancaster and back which I thought was impressive though.

I keep meaning to have the back boxes removed but she's costing me in other areas at the moment. :wall:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

millns84 said:


> I'm getting 20 out of mine at the moment, 34 on a run to Lancaster and back which I thought was impressive though.
> 
> I keep meaning to have the back boxes removed but she's costing me in other areas at the moment. :wall:


Mines my daily at the moment until my nice new 3.0 straight 6 turbo petrol daily driver is delivered


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

muzzer said:


> Not moaning as such but after getting 50 or so to the gallon its a bit of a shock to the system. Mind you, i did know this was the case when i bought it and i wouldn't change anything about the car, i love my little pug:thumb:


I only get 43mpg out of my 15 plate C1, and that's going off the computer so probably more like 39mpg

It is leased though so its foot to the floor from cold, and the limiter is bounced off a few times per drive.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> I only get 43mpg out of my 15 plate C1, and that's going off the computer so probably more like 39mpg
> 
> It is leased though so its foot to the floor from cold, and the limiter is bounced off a few times per drive.


I am averaging a proper calculated 40-42mpg out of the 208GTI with sensible driving about 38mpg with silly stuff


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

muzzer said:


> As you can tell, i like to do my own thing and not follow the masses


And have taste sir :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks great 

I average 40mpg in my RCZ R with the same powertrain. Not bad for something that gets driven hard whenever I get chance.

Enjoy it. I know you will


----------



## mitsi boy (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great mpg. The best I've managed in the A45 is 35.8 on a very conservative drive to Holland. On average it's low 20's.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

